# "Dying to be Thin" NSFW



## MyaLover (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## bikefreax (Dec 30, 2008)

Holy cow. Did you give her a cheeseburger or 2 after the shoot? :lmao:


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my, that is so sad.  Very documentary indeed


----------



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2008)

I can see your reason for documentation. An interesting, yet tragically disturbing project in the works?

I like a woman with curves..... not mounds or folds..... curves.  However, this model's body type is much less to my liking.


----------



## Dutchboy (Dec 30, 2008)

I prefer my ribs with BBQ sauce...


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't know what to say....


----------



## eyeye (Dec 30, 2008)

wow.  the back shot is shocking and powerful.  Very strong shot IMO


----------



## dtornabene1 (Dec 31, 2008)

I give you tremendous credit for you professionalism.  I believe you captured both reasons for which you were photographing.  

It is far to tragic society has lead us to believe this body is beautiful, when in fact this is a beautiful woman, just misguided on her own path to the real inner and outer beauty balance.

Thank you for your insight.  I wish I could say this is the first time I have seen this.

-Nick


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 31, 2008)

Good work, especially 3 & 4.


(Sorry if this is a double post - I thought I had already replied to this, but it wasn't there...)


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you all for the feedback.  I agree with the above posts.  This is not the first time I have seen this either, however, when its right in your face, and in your home (where my studio is) it is more disturbing.


----------



## AduNeButt (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree that the back shot is very powerful and portrays the modern view of beauty, which in my mind is very skewed from reality.  Nice shots.


----------



## MongooseDog (Dec 31, 2008)

Those last shots are amazing. I just look at them and have no words.
3 is wonderful and 4 just makes me sad (thanks for that)


----------



## dizzyg44 (Dec 31, 2008)

Beautiful work on your part Mya, kind of sickening on her part.

I think your camera might be defective.  They say the camera adds 10lbs, yours didn't :mrgreen:


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2008)

Absolutely outstanding work Mya; the power and emotion in the last one blows me away!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome shots, but they are of a sick woman.

Was the woman at all surprised when she saw her shoulders from behind?  Nasty.


----------



## MelodySoul (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, very powerful images.


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 1, 2009)

I wonder if the model knows that you're using them to display her supposed eating disorder. Even if a model release was signed, she has the right to make sure the images are not being used to "defame" her in anyway, and I wonder what she would feel about this.

Anyway, wonderful work, the lighting and tones really bring out the subject you're trying to tell. Her eyes really grab the camera, only framing the thin body around her even more.


----------



## Renair (Jan 1, 2009)

Brilliantly shot, but as with all the above, maybe some photographers should tell this girl to eat some food and put on some weight or they cant use her again.  Not being bad, but if she wanted to be a 'model' she looks past the right age for fashion or catwalk stuff, therefore she doest not need to be stick thin.  I have seen fatter Ethiopians!


----------



## ATXshots (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, how sad that she is suffering like this.  

You did an amazing job.


----------



## danman281 (Jan 1, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> I wonder if the model knows that you're using them to display her supposed eating disorder. Even if a model release was signed, she has the right to make sure the images are not being used to "defame" her in anyway, and I wonder what she would feel about this.



I was thinking the exact same thing. If I knew my photographer would do this to me, then I would never go back. Just my 2 cents


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 1, 2009)

danman281 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. If I knew my photographer would do this to me, then I would never go back. Just my 2 cents


 
Exactly, but even more than that.

I've been reading a lot about the law regarding models and photographers, and they are protected a lot more than people would think. They have a right to sell their image, and they have a right to not be DEFAMED.

All I am saying is... be careful!


----------



## Artograph (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice work, but very sad indeed....


----------



## Saddlebreds4me (Jan 1, 2009)

From a photography standpoint - I think the photos are well done.  However to me there seems like an ethical fine line being walked here - I'm not sure but that's how I feel about it.

And as someone currently walking through recovery from an eating disorder - I'm horrified.

She needs help - I'm not sure what more I can say.


----------



## Jon_Are (Jan 1, 2009)

> and they have a right to not be DEFAMED.



I was going to reply that Mya in no way defamed the model...then I looked at the title of the thread again. Yikes.

Jon


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 1, 2009)

Who says she's being defamed?  Looking at the documentary photos, I'd say the model knew exactly what is / was going on.  Perhaps even wanting to help others.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me (Jan 1, 2009)

TwoRails said:


> Who says she's being defamed?  Looking at the documentary photos, I'd say the model knew exactly what is / was going on.  Perhaps even wanting to help others.



I'd like to gently challenge these photos as "wanting to help others" - I can only tell you from experience that I highly doubt these photos are about wanting to help others - to me they are "flaunting-like", anyone trying to help someone with anorexia and/or bulimia - these would not be photos which would fit into that category.  To anyone actively in an eating disorder or in recovery, they could very well be seen as triggering.  These are the kinds of photos (albeit good shots technically) which show up on pro-anorexia and pro-bulimia websites.

I agree with you, I think she knew EXACTLY what was going on.

My apologies, I will step off my soapbox, but this is clearly an issue which means a great deal to me.


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 1, 2009)

Perhaps MyaLover will shed a little light on it all...


----------



## ChrisOquist (Jan 1, 2009)

AduNeButt said:


> I agree that the back shot is very powerful and portrays the modern view of beauty, which in my mind is very skewed from reality.  Nice shots.



I don't many people would consider that back shot as portraying any view of beauty - it goes well past today's obsession with thin-ness into the grotesque and dangerous.



RMThompson said:


> I wonder if the model knows that you're using them to display her supposed eating disorder. Even if a model release was signed, she has the right to make sure the images are not being used to "defame" her in anyway, and I wonder what she would feel about this.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow.. all this controversy.  To answer the above questions:

First of all, I have only titled these photos this specific title, for this thread, and that is my own thoughts on this photo.  Has the model seen these photos?  yes she has, and she loves them.  I am however, NOT using these as "documentary" for anything else or anywhere else.  I am not even using them as "documentary" here, merely suggesting they had more of that kinda feel, that they did the "fashion model" feel.  In no way would i put these on my other webpages under that category.  If I were to, i would of course seek her approval first.  

But I do not feel it is my place to suggest to her that she gain weight.  Thats why she has family and close friends.  What people do with their lives and their bodies is no one elses business, but in this case I was asked to photograph her in certain ways at her request, these shots were never "set up" to highlight the obvious problem.

She was a lovely girl (21 years old) and I was simply shocked.  Like I said, these were not meant to "defame" her.  It was simply a title of a thread.  If I posted photos under the title "CHECK OUT THIS GIRL WHO WANTS TO BE A MODEL SO SHE STARVES HERSELF!!  HER NAMES IS ............"  Then I would consider that defaming.  Same goes if I posted a thread titled "Could she be a model?"  and had pics posted of a rather large girl.  

Simply put, the title was an extension of my thoughts, not meant to be derogatory or cruel.  And definatly not meant as a way for me to capitalize on someone elses problem.  Same reason I will never photograph drug use or implied drug use.  No use in glorifying it.


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 2, 2009)

PS a model release was signed that clearly states I have the right to use them in any form I chose.  And have the right to display them, distribute them in any form or way I chose.


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 2, 2009)

However, I would still ask her prior to me using them in the documentary way


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 2, 2009)

Saddlebreds4me said:


> I'd like to gently challenge these photos as "wanting to help others" - I can only tell you from experience that I highly doubt these photos are about wanting to help others - to me they are "flaunting-like", anyone trying to help someone with anorexia and/or bulimia - these would not be photos which would fit into that category.  To anyone actively in an eating disorder or in recovery, they could very well be seen as triggering.  These are the kinds of photos (albeit good shots technically) which show up on pro-anorexia and pro-bulimia websites.
> 
> I agree with you, I think she knew EXACTLY what was going on.
> 
> My apologies, I will step off my soapbox, but this is clearly an issue which means a great deal to me.



Are you saying I knew exactly what was going on??  As in I knew exactly what I was photographing and how exactly I was going to use them after the shoot??


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 2, 2009)

Like any disorder (this coming from somene who worked and currently works with people with addictions) no matter who tells you "you need help", it all means nothing until you are ready.


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 2, 2009)

dtornabene1 said:


> I give you tremendous credit for you professionalism.  I believe you captured both reasons for which you were photographing.
> 
> It is far to tragic society has lead us to believe this body is beautiful, when in fact this is a beautiful woman, just misguided on her own path to the real inner and outer beauty balance.
> 
> ...



The SOLE reason I was photographing was at her request.  I never intentionally photographed her with the intention of "hey, im gonna use these later to highlight her possible eating disorder".  Not my style


----------



## pez (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome photos! When the ET's land on the White House lawn, they should definitely call you in to do a portrait series "in the best light possible". :thumbup:


----------



## Renair (Jan 2, 2009)

Mya, they are brilliant photos and I personally didnt mean, say to her eat food and put on weight, I meant it in a way like, "Oh, your joints are sticking out too much, I can photo shop them to make them smooth, but it would look better and healthier to gain a few pounds...." or thats what i would have said in a round about way.  Your not criticising her, your simply showing concern as a human being for her health.  If she was dark skins, I would have thought she was from famine torn Africa, and to hear she is just 21, wow, I thought she was about 35-40 years old!


----------



## Renair (Jan 2, 2009)

PS: Either way, technically, I cant fault the images, superb!


----------



## Saddlebreds4me (Jan 2, 2009)

MyaLover said:


> Are you saying I knew exactly what was going on??  As in I knew exactly what I was photographing and how exactly I was going to use them after the shoot??



No, not at all - I am saying she did know what she was doing in asking you for the shoot - I'm not saying you did know or that you knew what you were going to do with them after the shoot.


----------



## ianm (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, that girls body is in bad shape - horrendous


----------



## K_Pugh (Jan 2, 2009)

The last 4 in the series are superb, I think the say exactly what was meant to be said, even down to the models expression. Can't fault them.

Powerful stuff.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 2, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Awesome shots, but they are of a sick woman.
> 
> Was the woman at all surprised when she saw her shoulders from behind?  Nasty.


She was probably shocked, but unfortunately not in the way you think she was.  To her, she probably thinks she still needs to loose a little extra weight here and there.

It's a mental disorder she's struggling with...


----------



## inTempus (Jan 2, 2009)

MyaLover said:


> Wow.. all this controversy.  To answer the above questions:
> 
> First of all, I have only titled these photos this specific title, for this thread, and that is my own thoughts on this photo.  Has the model seen these photos?  yes she has, and she loves them.  I am however, NOT using these as "documentary" for anything else or anywhere else.  I am not even using them as "documentary" here, merely suggesting they had more of that kinda feel, that they did the "fashion model" feel.  In no way would i put these on my other webpages under that category.  If I were to, i would of course seek her approval first.
> 
> ...


I don't believe any ethical line was crossed and I think your post was quite tasteful.  You have every right to share these images as you've been given permission by the model to share them.  You didn't say anything defaming or derogatory in your original post or elsewhere in this thread.

People have their hot button issues and tend to be critical of others at times when it doesn't seem appropriate.  I wouldn't take it to heart, this is after all, the internet.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 2, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> She was probably shocked, but unfortunately not in the way you think she was.  To her, she probably thinks she still needs to loose a little extra weight here and there.
> 
> It's a mental disorder she's struggling with...



Probably, and I agree with the first sentence of your second post..  I think the thread title is brilliant.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me (Jan 2, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Probably, and I agree with the first sentence of your second post..  I think the thread title is brilliant.



There is a documentary film with the same name - profiling a dancer.


----------



## raechael (Jan 2, 2009)

those are some powerful images. i especially like the one with the girl turned around and her hands above her head, and how in the other photo with her arm around her face, you can see goosebumbs. i like this collection very much.


----------



## Jon_Are (Jan 3, 2009)

> I never intentionally photographed her with the intention of "hey, im gonna use these later to highlight her possible eating disorder". Not my style



And yet you title the thread "Dying to be Thin".

I'm not trying to be argumentative, just pointing out what, to me, is an obvious contradiction.

Jon


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 5, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> And yet you title the thread "Dying to be Thin".
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative, just pointing out what, to me, is an obvious contradiction.
> 
> Jon



To correct you, they were titled this _AFTER_ the fact, AND like i already said, they were titled that ONLY for this forum.  

Please...


----------



## DSLR noob (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel sorryfor this woman, and I hope she can recover at some point before it is too late.

As for the photographs, the focus, lighting, exposure, and emotion captured.... spot on. Good job Maya.....loving woman who's name isn't neccessarily MAya according to her sig.


----------



## eyeye (Jan 7, 2009)

I really think the only people who defamed anyone is the people who made rude comments.  Mya, I think they are great.  Real art always has controversy


----------



## Jon_Are (Jan 7, 2009)

> I never intentionally photographed her with the intention of "hey, im gonna use these later to highlight her possible eating disorder". Not my style





> To correct you, they were titled this _AFTER_ the fact, AND like i already said, they were titled that ONLY for this forum.



After, before, during, on the forum, off the forum...none of that changes my underlying notion that "highlight(ing) her possible eating disorder" is _precisely_ what you're doing. Nothing wrong with that, but let's call it what it is.

Anyway, we're not going to agree on this. And I do recognize that they are very powerful images (particularly the rear-view anatomy lesson).

Jon


----------



## Jon_Are (Jan 7, 2009)

> I really think the only people who defamed anyone is the people who made rude comments. Mya, I think they are great. Real art always has controversy



The only comments within the thread I would consider rude are directed not toward the photographer, but the model.

And I agree, they're out of line.

Jon


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 7, 2009)

DSLR noob said:


> I feel sorryfor this woman, and I hope she can recover at some point before it is too late.
> 
> As for the photographs, the focus, lighting, exposure, and emotion captured.... spot on. Good job Maya.....loving woman who's name isn't neccessarily MAya according to her sig.



Thank you!, and yes my name isnt Mya, Mya is my lovely 1 year old Pug.  Im Morgan


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 7, 2009)

eyeye said:


> I really think the only people who defamed anyone is the people who made rude comments.  Mya, I think they are great.  Real art always has controversy



Thank you very much!


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 7, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> The only comments within the thread I would consider rude are directed not toward the photographer, but the model.
> 
> And I agree, they're out of line.
> 
> Jon



Agreed, pointing out the obvious is different, but making jokes is another, separate issue


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments regarding the photos (technical, lighting, pose, exposure, etc)  Those are the comments Ive looking for, and hopefully Ive grown as a photog!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 7, 2009)

Morgan, these shots are breath taking! Your lighting, poses, exposure are all fantastic! I am literally in awe of your photography skills. 
I also love the controversy in which this series has. It is an issue (whether intended or not) that needs to be brought up. And you did an exquisite job in covering the subject matter. Great job, and I can imagine how hard it was for you to look at this girl and not cry.




tharmsen said:


> She was probably shocked, but unfortunately not in the way you think she was.  To her, she probably thinks she still needs to loose a little extra weight here and there.
> 
> It's a mental disorder she's struggling with...


You know, it is hard looking at yourself in the mirror and not see fat. I do it all the time. But yes I can assume that is what this girl sees when she looks in the mirror. Sad but true.



stsinner said:


> Probably, and I agree with the first sentence of your second post..  I think the thread title is brilliant.



I second that! The title of the thread is perfect.


----------



## alarionov (Feb 7, 2009)

all I can say is wow!  You are definitley an inspiration.  Those photos actually made me emotional which I think is every photographers purpose.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 7, 2009)

MyaLover said:


> "Could she be a model?" and had pics posted of a rather large girl.


 
Great pics.  I hope to be half as good as you someday.

That being said, I'd rather look at a model like this any day...


----------



## SHWELL (Feb 9, 2009)

These are great photos, they capture the emotion very well. The poses are outstanding. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you all for all the great feedback!  im truly flattered by some of the comments above!  im also grateful for all the criticism!  thanks again


----------

